# live sand versus extra sand



## newby30gallon (Jan 15, 2010)

i am about to redo the substrate on my four month old tank. i currently have crushed coral about 1" deep. i am starting to develop red algae as it comes and goes. i have attempted the method of removing the source, keep dark for 72 hours and minimal feeding. this work for a little bit then comes back. 

i want to remove as much of the actual shells and just add sand to the depth of about 4 inches. #1 can i do this, just pouring new sand over old. should i use live sand or extra sand? will the tank recycle? i want to make sure this will not potentially kill the inverts and two fish........

Please help!!!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

A picture would help tremendously. My gut is that you need to syphon out as much existing substrate as possible and then replace with live sand. I'd like to see the tank visually before really committing to that idea.


----------



## newby30gallon (Jan 15, 2010)

thanks for the feedback


----------



## newby30gallon (Jan 15, 2010)

heres the pics


----------

